# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  B & D work wheel - did they die ?

## ThornyBob

G'day, 
won this one from Dad's shed, but, a look around on the web failed to find any accessories for it. 
Did the system die ?  Did they have a problem ? 
Like the way you can use wire brushes on these with a shroud, got a bungalow with an 80's paint job that has to be wire brushed all over and I reckon that this B&D could be a winner if I can get it's bits 'n bobs. 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## Uncle Bob

Geez, I had to look that one up  :Smilie:   
Hopefully you can find wheels to fit it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

From here it looks like a bench grinder wire wheel might fit.........?     :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Personally I wouldn't use it, I doubt that guard would stop all the wire that may fly off and the way it is held could easily mean your face may well be in the way.

----------


## toooldforthis

had one about 30  years ago.
bought it to take paint off.
mainly furniture.
thought it would be useful on turned legs etc.  *totally useless.*
hard to control depth 'sanded' (ie gouged)
think it had a flapper wheel as well from memory? strips of sandpaper, like on a flywheel. 
it was safe enough, except when you hurled it across the shed in exasperation.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> had one about 30  years ago.
> bought it to take paint off.
> mainly furniture.
> thought it would be useful on turned legs etc.  *totally useless.*
> hard to control depth 'sanded' (ie gouged)
> think it had a flapper wheel as well from memory? strips of sandpaper, like on a flywheel. 
> it was safe enough, except when you hurled it across the shed in exasperation.

  
That's gold    :Smilie:

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day, 
oooooh, dunno that I'd trust furniture to it   :Eek:  
All the stuff I've looked at about the thing suggests it's a bit more of the heavy duty type beast, rust on the wrought iron etc. 
As to OH&S, it's gotta be better than an open wire wheel on the end the drill ?  Just needs treating with respect like any other tool in the shed, any of 'em can get ya !! 
Looks like it will take a wheel up to about 150mm, but the bore is about 14mm  ?  have to check out the big green shed I guess, that's a worry I always come out of there with a severely lightened pocket.....  :Smilie:  
cheers,
Bob

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The bench grinder wire wheels (assuming one will fit) come with a number of spacers and shims when you buy them.   :Smilie:   
What sort of RPM does the thing do anyway?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I have one .... part of my grandfathers tools. I wouldn't call it a particularly powerful tool. I haven't tried it with the wire wheel but I have used it with the flap sander. The flap sander had a roll of special sandpaper that could be wound out various lengths. There were also a series of little brushes behind the sandpaper to brush away the dust. The only thing that I did find it handy for was to sand the rough side of timber burls when making bowls. The flap sander did a good job of getting into the sharp little voids in the burl and creating a soft weathered texture.  *Black & Decker Work Wheel, 600W, 2500/3200 RPM, Sander*

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I want one now!   :Smilie:

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day,   

> The bench grinder wire wheels (assuming one will fit) come with a number of spacers and shims when you buy them.    
> What sort of RPM does the thing do anyway?

  thanks for the info on the wire wheels, I'll look for the "kits". 
Speed is 2500 & 3200 all on the trigger switch and lockable in either position, interesting concept. 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day, 
I'm told that Bosch have a similar article, haven't checked it out though....... 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> G'day, 
> won this one from Dad's shed, but, a look around on the web failed to find any accessories for it. 
> Did the system die ?  Did they have a problem ? 
> Like the way you can use wire brushes on these with a shroud, got a bungalow with an 80's paint job that has to be wire brushed all over and I reckon that this B&D could be a winner if I can get it's bits 'n bobs. 
> cheers,
> Bob

   

> G'day,   
> thanks for the info on the wire wheels, I'll look for the "kits". 
> Speed is 2500 & 3200 all on the trigger switch and lockable in either position, interesting concept. 
> cheers,
> Bob

  
Just had a look at one of the stone wheels for my 6" bench grinder and it has an 18mm bore (without spacer) and is rated at 3400 RPM.  
I bought a wire wheel for it a while back and it came with half a dozen spacers so you should be ok    :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Fantastic bit of kit and all ready for a second life, speaking of life, have you checked the paint for lead and boards foe asbestos that you plan to use this on? 
Not Asbestos I hope, this at least 3 years beore they banned manufacturing the stuff and they were allowed to sell the existing stock. 
But then I'm probably a bit over cautious because I lost a very good friend to Asbestosis. 
Good luck and fair winds

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day, 
lead and asbestos.....  :Shock:  
Any damage from those fellas would have been done years ago when it was all good stuff, like cigarettes....  :Rolleyes:   This job looks like "one coat plastic" and the base is timber. 
The bungalow construction is interesting, never seen this one before, a "log cabin".  The walls are T&G pine, probably treated by the looks of them, about 2" thick with an aluminium post at each corner and in the middle of the long side with a heavy hardwood beam bolted to the posts top and bottom. 
Also the first time I've come across weather sealing where some idiot decided that a teensy bead of slime over the tops of window and door frames would replace proper flashing.  Cost me two days and a sheet of yellow tongue.....   :Frown:  
cheers,
Bob

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day, 
finally got to have a go with with this ancient B&D kit, great way to deal with old cracked paint.  Beats the hell out of hand scratching 'n scraping  :Smilie:  
Only annoyance is B&D have made the attachment shaft 9/16" diam.  Bit of fiddling fixed the spacer problem, a slice of old 1/2" water pipe and a plastic saw spacer got the wire brush onto the business end   :Smilie:  
cheers,
Bob

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> a slice of old 1/2" water pipe and a plastic saw spacer got the wire brush onto the business end

  That's the way! 
"Won't fit" has never stopped me in the past.   :Wink:

----------


## mudbrick

My dad had one of those years ago. I think he chucked it before I ever had a go of it.
Another easy way to get the paint off would be with a flap disc in an angle grinder, those do a great job in the right hands!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My dad had one of those years ago. I think he chucked it before I ever had a go of it.
> Another easy way to get the paint off would be with a flap disc in an angle grinder, those do a great job in the right hands!

  
Flap discs can take more than the paint off though....in the wrong hands (usually mine)   :Smilie:

----------


## mudbrick

LOL sure can. You have to use the right difc and keep it moving all the time and only use very light pressure.

----------

